# Close on Sundays...



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I think that every Property Preservation Company should close on Sundays...
Yes everyone should start telling these nitwits they are closed on Sundays and start putting a stop with this crap of calling at 2 pm on a Friday afternoon and expecting the property to be properly addressed by Sunday...

What say You???


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree 100%


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds great but we really need the $$$$


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I tell them that anytime we receive an order after 3:00 pm that it will not get done within 24 hrs. By then our schedule is made up for the day. I also had a rep tell me that we could not close on Labor Day weekend, only that Monday. Guess what they didn't get the orders in because we closed all weekend


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I answer to a higher customer rep on Sunday's. He say's Sunday is a day of praise and rest. I don't want him to reassign me.:innocent:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> I think that every Property Preservation Company should close on Sundays...
> Yes everyone should start telling these nitwits they are closed on Sundays and start putting a stop with this crap of calling at 2 pm on a Friday afternoon and expecting the property to be properly addressed by Sunday...
> 
> What say You???



I dont do work on Sundays for anyone. If they want to re-assign , so be it :thumbup:


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

We dont work saturdays or sundays. If they need it before monday they can just reassign it. I dont need the money that bad.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Agreed. I've noticed that even the army of ants that invade the kitchen at my house take Sundays off.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

Wont do it and they know it I quiet workin on holidays and sundays after my work set in the que for two days for them to process. I tell them if they needed it that bad the bank would have sent the w/o out before Friday don't care if it is a rush or not


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Why doesn't the local hardware store close on Sundays? Why don't gas stations start closing on Sundays? Why don't all restaurants close on Sundays? Because the customers want them to be open these hours. Everyone tries to claim they are an independent contractor and not an employee yet have the employee mentality of wanting nights and weekends off. You can't have it both ways. Welcome to business!!!


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> i answer to a higher customer rep on sunday's. He say's sunday is a day of praise and rest. I don't want him to reassign me.:innocent:


 
aaaamennnn!!!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I might go out on a Sunday evening and cut a lawn or two*

The oddballs that are in a different direction from my full routes, or something else that doesn't fit into the week. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm self employed. If it frees up time for something I want to do later, I don't care what say it is. The all too common Friday afternoon emergency, well I determine if it is an emergency or not. If it is a matter of loss of life or property, I'll consider it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

we don't work on Sunday's. even if it affects our scorecard. :tt2:


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

It does no good to work Sundays. The only things you can do are already approved work per bids and grass cuts. We never do initial secures on Sunday because no bank or national works on Sunday, therefore, there is no one to call for any problems or approvals. Besides, everyone needs a day to recharge. No amount of money is worth losing your sanity or marriage, or health over.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

We do grass and routine maintenance on sunday in areas that have bad traffic. Can cut hours out of your day. Of course we always say we'll take a weekday off to make up for it. You all know how well that works...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I received a dewint order Friday night and was told it had to be completed before the home inspection first thing Monday. I said sure but you gotta give me your home number so I can call from site if I have problems with the dewint. 

I called at 7:15 Sunday morning. Her husband answered and wanted to know why I was calling so early. She got on the phone, clearly still half asleep, and wanted to know what the problem was. I told her, "No problem, just wanted to let you know it was done and held pressure" :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.

Now I only do private party work on Sundays, at my choosing.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Good going Brad.

I cant believe she actually gave you a home number.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You know if you call certain trades on a friday with a 24/48 hour job, you will probably get charged weekend/emergency rates. Just saying...


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I say I have ben doing this all along :thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Good going Brad.
> 
> I cant believe she actually gave you a home number.


I still have it and she still has my cell number. These guys were a statewide regional that I did Cyprexx and SG work for years back. They got out of P&P and are one of the 3 FNMA Sams vendors for Wisconsin. Now I do FNMA and FMAC rehabs for them.

Its all good, I just did it to prove a point, and it worked!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Everyone tries to claim they are an independent contractor and not an employee yet have the employee mentality of wanting nights and weekends off. You can't have it both ways. Welcome to business!!!


You have your wiring crossed Swift. I stopped being an employee because I didn't want my time dictated by someone else (besides being unemployable). If I work 120 hours a week it is because I choose to. If I owned a business that had an "Open Sundays 10-5" sign in the window, then I would have an e-m-p-l-o-y-e-e inside to handle the biz. It is rushing around on Sunday morning and trying to avoid a late fee by updating on Thanksgiving day that falls in the the mindset of those who work for someone else.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You have your wiring crossed Swift. I stopped being an employee because I didn't want my time dictated by someone else (besides being unemployable). If I work 120 hours a week it is because I choose to. If I owned a business that had an "Open Sundays 10-5" sign in the window, then I would have an e-m-p-l-o-y-e-e inside to handle the biz. It is rushing around on Sunday morning and trying to avoid a late fee by updating on Thanksgiving day that falls in the the mindset of those who work for someone else.


I never said anything about doing it yourself. I said running a business is about meeting customers needs. If meeting customer needs requires being open on the weekends, then as a business owner it's your duty to figure out how to meet that need, or lose the work. Whether that be a sub, an employee, or yourself. That's a choice you make as a business owner. This is the same in any industry, not just ours. My previous job was in agriculture and we worked with selling fats and oil products to feed mills. If that feed mill was going to be out of product on a Sunday, you better believe they worked hard to deliver, or risk losing that customer. That's why they were successful. The competitor that decided they were closed on Sunday, and ran that customer out of product, wasn't going to get that business anymore.

I don't know about you, but I don't think I've ever seen an employee at any job I've worked at rush around on Thanksgiving to get something done. Exactly the opposite. Employees go home on Thanksgiving and think very little about work. Business owners go home and think/worry about it 24/7 and work crazy hours to do what needs to be done. I've been both an employee and business owner. 

The "perk" of an employee is being able to work a set schedule, and go home and not think about work and still get a set paycheck. Sometimes, that'd be much easier.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I go by the theory* "Want in one hand and poop in the other and see what fills up 1st".* These nationals PURPOSELY dump stuff on you on a Friday afternoon and laugh all the way home. 5 Bros was NOTORIOUS for this garbage. Half the time you had to call in from site and if you did the work on a weekend it would mean making a second trip back Monday morning so i am the same way. Friday @ 5pm i shut down the pres side of business till Monday. Private work i will do on the weekends because i am appreciated..........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> *Business owners go home and think/worry about it 24/7*





Some days this affliction is a CURSE!!!!


By far the vast majority of my thinking energy is spent thinking of ways to do it better, make more money, properly spend money etc.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I work everyday. Most days until 8:30 or 9 in the evening. I do not require my employees to work on Sundays. Besides being the Sabbath, they need a day off. They work very hard in the Alabama heat. 

On Sundays I catch up on paperwork, do updates, get grass cuts ready to go for Monday, and even go perform ICC inspections if needed. I used to think the boss had such an easy job. Now, I'm the boss...wow an eye opener.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

if you guys feel you need to work weekends then you should check your weekday pay rate. Mine affords me the opportunity to tell them to eat one if they want it completed on the weekend.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Why doesn't the local hardware store close on Sundays? Why don't gas stations start closing on Sundays? Why don't all restaurants close on Sundays? Because the customers want them to be open these hours. Everyone tries to claim they are an independent contractor and not an employee yet have the employee mentality of wanting nights and weekends off. You can't have it both ways. Welcome to business!!!


I'm sorry but being TOLD you have to work on Sundays and having the option are two different things...The examples above are apples and oranges to the subject matter here....


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey if you want a package delivered from fedex or ups on a Saturday you pay extra for it. If a national wants you to go out on a holiday or weekend we should be able to charge a premium. Contractor or not this is overtime you pay your employees for it, you as the owner should get more for it.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I'm sorry but being TOLD you have to work on Sundays and having the option are two different things...The examples above are apples and oranges to the subject matter here....


Nobody forces me to work Sundays. They give me a due date of Sunday. I am not forced to get it done on time, they just make their wants known and its my choice as a business owner to meet the need or not. 

You always have the option....


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

NFL anyone?

DVR-ing games really sucks..

PHINS UP!!!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Nobody forces me to work Sundays. They give me a due date of Sunday. I am not forced to get it done on time, they just make their wants known and its my choice as a business owner to meet the need or not.
> 
> You always have the option....


your right. There late if due over the weekend and I`m still covered up!


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Just needed to comment on this I don't know any bank that is actually opened on a weekend especially the department that would handle these orders I can almost guarantee they work from Mon thru fri and are home on the weekends so its not the banks that are requesting these work orders be completed by the weekend its the nationals and regionals so they can get there ducks in a roll for Monday through Friday This just all boils down to what is your priorities with your company cause I have learned that all I do is send an e-mail letting them know when the work order will be completed and everything is fine don't let others control you


----------



## SlyRinky (Jul 5, 2013)

*thank you*

:thumbup: totally agree. It is hard work being out in the field day after day. Got to take time off, and Sunday is a good of a day as any. I totally agree.


----------

